# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  جزوه درس ساختمان داده ، ذخیره و بازیابی و ...

## mehdi5106

از دانشجوهای دانشگاه های صنعتی شریف ، علم و صنعت ، امیر کبیر و ... هر کی جزوه دروس تخصصی رشته نرم افزار کامپیوتر رو داره اینجا قرار بده چون هم من بدجوری بهشون نیاز دارم و احتمالا بقیه هم بهش نیاز خواهند داشت.

----------


## saman_itc

سلام یه نگاه به ااین بندازین 
جزوه ذخیره کامل

----------


## saman_itc

جزوه سیستم عامل 
امید وارم خوشتون بیاد

----------


## gollpesar

سلام 
اينم جزوه ساختمان داده 
اميدوارم به دردتون بخوره

----------


## saman_itc

کارشناسی ارشد زبان تخصصی آزاد 88 

http://amolac.persiangig.com/page3.html

----------

